# Dudas al crear un semaforo controlado por puerto paralelo usando visual basic.



## alexistkd (Jul 23, 2009)

Buenas soy alexis de panama, tengo unas dudas acerca de un proyecto que encontre por la red, nose si esta permitido poner el link de referencia, no lo hare hasta estar seguro jeje , bueno el proyecto se basa en 1 semaforo con los 3 leds, controlados mediante puerto paralelo y un programita en visual basic, ya tengo el programa ya esta listo en el tutorial pero solo controla ese semaforo, el proyecto que quisiera llevar a cabo es construir 4 semaforos para las 4 intersecciones de calles o por lo menos 3 semaforos, no hay que usar pic ya que no hemos abordado el tema de microcontroladores, la idea es tener los 4 semaforos y sean controlados por el programa en la pc, digamos ponerle un temporizador para que 2 semaforos esten rojos y el otro verde digamos y vayan cambiando automaticamente.

No tengo mucho conocimiento avanzado de electronica, quiero impresionar a mi profesor con este proyecto aunque me cueste muchas horas de trabajo hehe , ojala me puedan dar ideas, tips, sugerencias acerca de este proyecto, haber si se hace realidad.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 23, 2009)

Pone la página no hay problema pero cuales son tus dudas? si ya hiciste un semáforo anda haciendo los otros y los errores que vayan apareciendo por ejemplo mal sincronizados los corregis con el programa.

Si el programa lo hiciste vos subilo que me interesa verlo.
saludos


----------



## alexistkd (Jul 23, 2009)

http://cyberexplorador.wordpress.co...-apagado-de-leds-mediante-el-puerto-paralelo/

aqui esta


----------



## alexistkd (Jul 23, 2009)

1- un conversor usb a paralelo me servira? o no es lo mismo que paralelo-paralelo?

2- no hize el programa, vi el proyecto y decidi llevarlo a cabo pero tratar de hacer 3 o 4 semaforos o aunque sea 2 semaforos, pero no tengo idea la conexion que tendria y si para eso necesito algun integrado, porque por lo que veo en la web del proyecto no utilizaron nada, todo lo controla el programita ya lo probe en mi pc y sirve de maravilla, solo falta construir el circuito haber si corre.


----------



## nickymarie09 (Jul 23, 2009)

y si le agregamos una pic,y de ese modo controlamos los semaforos?..la cuestion seria que pic utilizar..=)


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 24, 2009)

nickymarie09 dijo:
			
		

> y si le agregamos un pic,y de ese modo controlamos los semaforos?..la cuestion seria que pic utilizar..=)



Más arriba...



			
				alexistkd dijo:
			
		

> (...)no hay que usar pic ya que no hemos abordado el tema de microcontroladores(...)


----------

